# St. Pete Folkfest Oct 1-3



## Danielsama34 (Sep 16, 2010)

Free folk festival in St. Petersburg, Fl Oct 1-3. Come check it out if you got nothing better to do in this hell hole of a state. Folkfest St. Pete 2010 - 3 Day Music & Arts Festival featuring the Indigo Girls


----------



## crow (Sep 17, 2010)

"made possible by bankofamerica" 
lol seriously folk.  

but it's free and I'm stuck in st. pete right now so i'll give it a look.


----------



## Crisp (Sep 19, 2010)

i'm in st pete right now... i'll be there


----------



## Beer Mortal (Sep 20, 2010)

i live in st.pete as well haha
but i dont think ill be going to this


----------



## ghost train (Sep 20, 2010)

hmmmmm... i live in miami has any one been to this, is it worth it?


----------



## Danielsama34 (Sep 21, 2010)

never been to it but it doesnt seem like something to go out of your way for unless your a hardcore folkie.


----------



## crow (Sep 23, 2010)

doesn't look worth it. It looks like it's for families and their kids.
there def. has to be something better going on in miami


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww cant make it im leaving for Jacksonville tomorrow.


----------



## Anna Orange (Sep 25, 2010)

All of these things in st.pete are always aimed more at liberal families.


----------

